# how to recover



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello All,

Well i have post few topics on this forum but to be honest i do nor feel very great. I have DP/DR since 6 years now 24/7 and it ruin my life.

I would like to know if there is any advices from people which recovered or on the road to recovery.

My DP/DR start after a very stressful period and I was anxious...

I have Dr Ronnie Freedam programm: anxiety and DP. I just bought the anxiety program and need to translate (I am a French).

But firstly i would like to know if it is necessary to start a therapy with a specialist and see if i work or others things like EMDR, Yoga.....

It will be a pleasure if someone can answer or contact me on private. I do not want lost too much time and let my anxiety and DP ruin my entire life or pay and pay for others things which not work too.

It looks like the magic pills does not exist.

Have a great day all

Felix


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Try writing about your past. I just sent you a PM


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I think writing about ur past is pointless (no offense seafoam mellow)

If u still have anxiety that is great! Recovery will be easy for u, anxiety tells u that u still have an inside and it's just scared and afraid.
Some great advice would be too start thinking about what u want in life, your lifelong fears and how to become a person.
Learning to express ur emotions starting off in a safe support group environment, learning to stand on ur own 2 feet. Also to cut contact with toxic people until u recover is crucial.

I hope this helps xx


----------



## followme (Mar 23, 2013)

You need to find a trauma specialist who specializes in dissociative disorders. They will guide you and reveal to you the hidden fear and pain that is in your unconscious. They will guide you in processing it and your DP symptoms will resolve. It will be scary and painful though.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

followme said:


> You need to find a trauma specialist who specializes in dissociative disorders. They will guide you and reveal to you the hidden fear and pain that is in your unconscious. They will guide you in processing it and your DP symptoms will resolve. It will be scary and painful though.


I did this and the fear and pain that came up was so scarey that i dissociated again. ha. Now trying to coax my mind outta this fear !


----------



## followme (Mar 23, 2013)

Katiej this is the path to recovery. We can get through this!


----------

